
Show HN: Wryte – a dictation software for bloggers - macco
https://bitbucket.org/marco_rockiger/wryte/src
======
startupdiscuss
I am an advocate of dictation, but it would be great if the readme answered
the following:

1\. Avg error rate on a sample set 2\. Trainability 3\. Average error rate on
sample after n hours of training

The alternative to this is Google, Apple, and Dragon, so it would be good to
know what is in here.

~~~
IceyEC
This seems to be using Electron's text-to-speech so presumably, it's a wrapper
around Google?

~~~
raphman_
The screenshot indicates that it is indeed a wrapper around Google Chrome's
speech recognition capabilities.

------
ivan_ah
Awesome! Would be great if one could use the keys ", ., ,, ;, and maybe p or
[ENTER] for newline.

Another cool thing would be to prepare a voice recording (3 minutes) and play
it on the same speaker to: (A) google voice in speech input in docs API, (B)
apple's dictation, and (C) this app, and compare the accuracy. I bet the Mac
speech API will do best, but Wrythe won't be far behind...

------
JustUhThought
Don't know if I agree with the utilizing the whole "spell the word differently
so it looks cool" naming scheme in this use-case...

~~~
macco
sorry, it was the first that came to mind.

"WRite like You Talk e" The main idea is, that it is easy to google.

------
voiper1
I haven't written anything with electron... how do I install/run it?

~~~
macco
There are downloads:
[https://bitbucket.org/marco_rockiger/wryte/downloads](https://bitbucket.org/marco_rockiger/wryte/downloads)

